# Home Bar



## sdppm (Dec 3, 2011)

This is the home bar my wife and I built. It took about 2 months. We made all our own molding with the exception of the dental molding and the corbels.

For all the photos throughout the build you can go to my website which is 

http://www.howardboehm.com


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Beautiful job there, enjoyed the slideshow too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude.....that is nice.....how did you bend the wood on the ends?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is something to be envied :thumbup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing. 

I would love to have a setup like that. I already have all the liquor. All I need is....everything else.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome work, and a very nice place to come home to!!!


----------



## CaptainD51 (Nov 5, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW" 

And, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Fabulous dahling - I feel fancy just oodeling your work! 

I looked at your other stuff too - Did you build your wine cellar!  That is phenominal! That has to be the dang coolest thing I've ever seen - I LOVE your ingenuity there and use of space! Wow - I want a house with stairs so I can do that!!!

Even your PANTRY is exquisit . . . oh I envy your wife - who looks lovely, btw! You guys are awesome


----------

